# الاعتذار



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*الاعتذار نوع من أنواع الثقافة 

صح ؟؟؟

يسبق الاعتذار : الاحساس بالخطأ 

و إلا يبقى إعتذار ما لوش معنى 



دعوة لمشاهدة هذا الفيديو

[YOUTUBE]Ev3JVVFWdbA[/YOUTUBE]​

ثم أجب عن هذا السؤال


هل عندك إستعداد تعتذر عن أخطاؤك حتى لو كانت غير مقصودة أو لو كانت لبشر أصغر منك فى السن ( أبناء) أو أقل منك فى المركز ( مثل أن تكون مديرهم) ؟؟

أم تعتذر عن أخطاؤك المتعمدة فقط ؟؟

أم تجد صعوبة فى الاعتذار ؟؟؟

​*


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2014)

معنديش مشكلة فى الاعتذار مرات بتعصب على ولادى وبيكون رد فعلى قوى  او أسأت الظن بهم  او غيره من المواقف .... بعتذر لهم
بالعكس لما يشوفونى انا بعتذر اذا اخطأت هما بالتالى هيتعلموا انهم إذا اخطأوا وجب عليهم يعتذروا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> معنديش مشكلة فى الاعتذار مرات بتعصب على ولادى وبيكون رد فعلى قوى  او أسأت الظن بهم  او غيره من المواقف .... بعتذر لهم
> بالعكس لما يشوفونى انا بعتذر اذا اخطأت هما بالتالى هيتعلموا انهم إذا اخطأوا وجب عليهم يعتذروا



*أم رائعة 

طب غلطتى فى أى حد علنا قبل كدة ؟؟؟​*


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2014)

علنا ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟ فى المنتدى يعنى هنا
ولا فى حياتى واعتذرت اودام الناس تقصدى كده؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> علنا ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟ فى المنتدى يعنى هنا
> ولا فى حياتى واعتذرت اودام الناس تقصدى كده؟؟؟؟؟



*فى حياتك​*


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2014)

اه حصلت مرة كانت فى مشكلة عائلية مش معايا لكن مع احد افراد عيلتى والشخصية دى قريبتى برضو مش غريبة وكانت مخطئة ومش على حق وكلامها مستفز للغاية انفعلت عليها 
واتكلمت بانفعال ووضحتلها مساوىء شخصيتها وسوء تصرفها هو السبب فى المشكلة دى كلها 
وبعدين حسيت انى كنت قاسية معاها ومكنش يصح اصلا انفعل كده 
و اتأسفتلها من غير اى حد ميطلب منى اصلا  واعتذرت عن انفعالى 
معنديش اى مشكلة انى اعتذر لكن بشرط اكون فعلا مخطئة واكون مقتنعة غير كده لا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اه حصلت مرة كانت فى مشكلة عائلية مش معايا لكن مع احد افراد عيلتى والشخصية دى قريبتى برضو مش غريبة وكانت مخطئة ومش على حق وكلامها مستفز للغاية انفعلت عليها
> واتكلمت بانفعال ووضحتلها مساوىء شخصيتها وسوء تصرفها هو السبب فى المشكلة دى كلها
> وبعدين حسيت انى كنت قاسية معاها ومكنش يصح اصلا انفعل كده
> و اتأسفتلها من غير اى حد ميطلب منى اصلا  واعتذرت عن انفعالى
> معنديش اى مشكلة انى اعتذر لكن بشرط اكون فعلا مخطئة واكون مقتنعة غير كده لا



*و لما إنفعلتى فيها كان علنا و لا حاجة بينكم ؟؟؟​*


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2014)

هههه ال بينى وبينها ال يا بنتى بقولك انفعلت عليها وثورت علفكرة انا طبعى هادى جدا لكن فيا برضو زربونة الاسكندرانية لو انفعلت  انفعالى بيكون وحش

لا اودام الكل  واعتذرت لها اودام الكل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههه ال بينى وبينها ال يا بنتى بقولك انفعلت عليها وثورت علفكرة انا طبعى هادى جدا لكن فيا برضو زربونة الاسكندرانية لو انفعلت  انفعالى بيكون وحش
> 
> لا اودام الكل  واعتذرت لها اودام الكل



*بررررررررررررررررررررافو عليكى 

ست رائعة 


:big29::big29::big29:


بس كان نفسى توصفى لى الاعتذار 

يعنى قولت لها إيه بالظبط ؟؟


​*


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2014)

هههه تصدقى بعد ما قريت التقييم كنت دخله اقولك سقفيلى بقا ههههه

وقعت فى ايد ايرينى ومحدش سمى عليا  ماشى اوصفلك الموقف بالظبط
اولا هى شخصية من النوع اللى بتتكلم كتير وده مش ذم صدقونى هى فعلا بتتكلم كتير وتفضل تحكى وتعيد وتزيد فى الموقف مع كل حد تعرفه ههههه والمواقف مبتكونش فيها لوحدها ممكن تجيب سيرة فلان او فلانة وده بيزعل الناس منها 
وبيتغيروا من ناحيتها فهى بترجع تزعل من كده وتاخد جانب وجات مرة كنا مجتمعين وفضلت تتكلم وتشكى فانا وضحتلها مساوىء شخصيتها والسبب اللى بيخلى الكل يتجنبها 
ورا بعض علطول علطول ههههه بعد ما قولت اللى عندى وهديت لقيت انى قسيت عليها
فأعتذرت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههه تصدقى بعد ما قريت التقييم كنت دخله اقولك سقفيلى بقا ههههه
> 
> وقعت فى ايد ايرينى ومحدش سمى عليا  ماشى اوصفلك الموقف بالظبط
> اولا هى شخصية من النوع اللى بتتكلم كتير وده مش ذم صدقونى هى فعلا بتتكلم كتير وتفضل تحكى وتعيد وتزيد فى الموقف مع كل حد تعرفه ههههه والمواقف مبتكونش فيها لوحدها ممكن تجيب سيرة فلان او فلانة وده بيزعل الناس منها
> ...



*لا أنا عايزة موقف الاعتذار 

مش موقفها هى 

يعنى قولتلها إيه و إنتى بتعتذرى ؟؟؟​*


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2014)

يادى الحوسة
قولتلها معلش متزعليش منى لكن ماهو مينفعش انتى تكونى الغلط وتلومى على الناس وعلى رد فعلهم حقك عليا متزعليش مش حابة ازعلك وغصب عنى انفعلت عليكى
بس يا ايرينى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يادى الحوسة
> قولتلها معلش متزعليش منى لكن ماهو مينفعش انتى تكونى الغلط وتلومى على الناس وعلى رد فعلهم حقك عليا متزعليش مش حابة ازعلك وغصب عنى انفعلت عليكى
> بس يا ايرينى



*وقعتك فى الكلام :smile02

الكلام اللى بالاسود هو دا اللى أنا عايزة أوصل له 

و وصلت له :gy0000:

إنتى حملتى سبب خطأك هو خطأها ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*عبد يسوع قاعد تحت بقاله ساعة 

باين عليه ما بيعتذرش*​​


----------



## تيمو (11 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن أعتذر بس بعتمد على الشخص والموقف ...

يالي بحكيلهم "آسف" بدون تبريرات بكون بجد بحبهم وبعزهم أوي ... يالي ببرر موقفي أو بلاقي أعذار لموقفي بكون مش من قلبي بعتذر وما بحكي كلمة آسف


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> ممكن أعتذر بس بعتمد على الشخص والموقف ...
> 
> يالي بحكيلهم "آسف" بدون تبريرات بكون بجد بحبهم وبعزهم أوي ... يالي ببرر موقفي أو بلاقي أعذار لموقفي بكون مش من قلبي بعتذر وما بحكي كلمة آسف



*يعنى بتعتذر لكن مش من قلبك ؟؟؟​*


----------



## تيمو (11 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى بتعتذر لكن مش من قلبك ؟؟؟​*



بعتذر بس ما بحكي كلمات الاعتذار متل آسف وحقك علي ولا تزعل ومش قصدي .. وإلخ إلخ ، الهدف عشان أقلل من المشكلة وما تتفاقم بس ... ومش لأني شايف حالي غلطان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> بعتذر بس ما بحكي كلمات الاعتذار متل آسف وحقك علي ولا تزعل ومش قصدي .. وإلخ إلخ ، الهدف عشان أقلل من المشكلة وما تتفاقم بس ... ومش لأني شايف حالي غلطان



*يعنى بتعتذر إزاى ؟؟؟

بتعتذر و إنت شايف نفسك مش غلطان ليه ؟؟؟​*


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *وقعتك فى الكلام :smile02
> 
> الكلام اللى بالاسود هو دا اللى أنا عايزة أوصل له
> 
> ...



حبيبتى هو انا وصفت حالها مش غلط فيها فاهمانى هى من الاساس هى سبب المشكلة و بتتفاقم بسببها وسبب سوء تصرفها وانا تقدرى تقولى كده اعصابى لها حد معين تحتمل فيه وبعدين مبقدرش اسيطر على حالى لو جوايا رسالة معينة او كلام تاعبنى لازم اطلعه تعرفى لو كتمته هتعب بجد هتعب 
انا كل اللى عملته جبتلها مرايا ووضحتلها الحقيقة بدون تزويء للكلام 
ولانها تعز عليا معرفتش اسكت ومحدش طلب منى اعتذر لانى كنت على حق
لكن مرات انا بطيبة قلبى :08: مبحبش ازعل الناس منى حتى لو على حساب نفسى:t25:


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عبد يسوع قاعد تحت بقاله ساعة
> 
> باين عليه ما بيعتذرش*​​



عبد يسوع المسيح يراقب  احضرنا يا عمونا :94: انجدونى من يد من لا يرحم:gun:


----------



## تيمو (11 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى بتعتذر إزاى ؟؟؟
> 
> بتعتذر و إنت شايف نفسك مش غلطان ليه ؟؟؟​*



طبعاً ، لأنو لو الطرف التاني زعلان بسبب سوء تفاهم ، الأصل الإعتذار ، يعني تكبيرة دماغ يا إيريني ... بس مش مع كل الناس وبحسب الموقف.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> حبيبتى هو انا وصفت حالها مش غلط فيها فاهمانى هى من الاساس هى سبب المشكلة و بتتفاقم بسببها وسبب سوء تصرفها وانا تقدرى تقولى كده اعصابى لها حد معين تحتمل فيه وبعدين مبقدرش اسيطر على حالى لو جوايا رسالة معينة او كلام تاعبنى لازم اطلعه تعرفى لو كتمته هتعب بجد هتعب
> انا كل اللى عملته جبتلها مرايا ووضحتلها الحقيقة بدون تزويء للكلام
> ولانها تعز عليا معرفتش اسكت ومحدش طلب منى اعتذر لانى كنت على حق
> لكن مرات انا بطيبة قلبى :08: مبحبش ازعل الناس منى حتى لو على حساب نفسى:t25:



*إنتى مش واخدة بالك أنا أقصد إيه ؟؟؟

كان من الممكن تقولى لها : أنا آسفة إنى إتنرفزت عليكى حقك عليا فى الحتة ديه بس 

لكن مضمون الكلام أنا صح 

لكن ما تقوليلهاش إنتى السبب أو تصرفاتك ديه هى اللى خليتنى أتنرفز عليكى
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> طبعاً ، لأنو لو الطرف التاني زعلان بسبب سوء تفاهم ، الأصل الإعتذار ، يعني تكبيرة دماغ يا إيريني ... بس مش مع كل الناس وبحسب الموقف.



*طب إوعى تكبر دماغك معايا 

حيبقى يومك مش فايت:smile02

​*


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتى مش واخدة بالك أنا أقصد إيه ؟؟؟
> 
> كان من الممكن تقولى لها : أنا آسفة إنى إتنرفزت عليكى حقك عليا فى الحتة ديه بس
> 
> ...



ايرينى ابعدى عنى الساعة دى :nunu0000: هههههه يا بنتى ماهو ده اللى قولته اعتذرت ورضيتها و بعدين حكتلها سبب انفعالى 
خدى بالك طريقة الاعتذار وصياغته بتتوقف على مكانة الشخص وصلته بيكى !!
ودى قريبتى مش غريبة فكان لازم يكون فى حوار متبادل بعد كلمة انا اسفة متزعليش


----------



## تيمو (11 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب إوعى تكبر دماغك معايا
> 
> حيبقى يومك مش فايت:smile02
> 
> ​*



لا إنتي من الناس يالي مستحيل أعتذر إلهم حتى ولو كنت غلطان


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*هل عندك إستعداد تعتذر عن أخطاؤك حتى لو كانت غير مقصودة أو لو كانت لبشر أصغر منك فى السن ( أبناء) أو أقل منك فى المركز ( مثل أن تكون مديرهم) ؟؟

أم تعتذر عن أخطاؤك المتعمدة فقط ؟؟

أم تجد صعوبة فى الاعتذار ؟؟؟
​
أعتذر لو أخطأت وبدون اى خجل أو تردد
لو كنت مخطئ . 
أو لم أخطئ وفهمونى خطأ
الاعتذار لا يقلل شأن الانسان
لكن هل يوجد ثقافه قبول اعتذارى لمن اعتذر له
ملحوطه
لم اتمكن من مشاهده الفيديو النت سيئ جدا​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*ماعنديش أى مشكلة فى الأعتذار طالما عرفت أنى غلطان أو الشخص اللى قدامى أخد منى موقف بسبب شيئ أنا غلطان فيه أو أتفهم غلط ..*

*وممكن أعتذر لشخص يهمنى أنى ماخسروش حتى لو هو اللى غلطان وحصلت معايا قبل كدة ..*

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*بصى يا ايرو 
انا معنديش مانع انى اعتزر طالما انا غلطانة 
كتير بعتزر لما اننرفز او اضايق حد 
لو غلطت لازم ابدا انا واعتزر ده مبدا ماشية بيه 

لكن اللى نفسى اوصله بقى 
انى اعتزر انا ومزعلش من حد 
حتى لو غلط فيا 
مش عيب انى ابدا بالاعتزار حتى لو انا مش غلطانة 
بس للاسف لسة موصلتش للنقطة دى 
بسامح اه لكن مباخدش الخطوة  
والتسامح لوحده مش كفاية  
فهمتى حااجة اصل انا مافهمتش 
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 ديسمبر 2014)

لو انا اخطأت في حق حد اكيد هعتذر له بدون اي تاخير


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الأعتذار *​*[FONT=&quot]أنواع ...فيه أعتذار عن عدم الحضور أو التأخير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو عدم الرد على رسالة أو عدم الوفاء بوعد أو عمل مُكلف به[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو تقاعس عن أداء واجب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الثقافة اللى ماشية اليومين دول هى ثقافة التبرير ...دايما أكسكيوزات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودايما فيه أسباب مش بتاعتنا ومش أحنا السبب ..حتى لو بالكذب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيقولوا الأعتذار واجب ...ثم يُردف به عبارة ( عن خطأ غير مقصود )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوة باعتذر للولة اللى أنا مخلفه ...أو للبنت ...عادى جداً ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس طبعا أسلوب وطريقة الأعتذار بتختلف من شخص لآخر ومن مكانة لمكانة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الاعتذار هو الرجوع الى الحق
وكذلك الاعتذار هو صفة الاقوياء
الضعيف لا يمكن ان يتعذر لانه يشعر بالنقص
اعتذر دائما اذا اخطات للكبير والصغير


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ايرينى ابعدى عنى الساعة دى :nunu0000: هههههه يا بنتى ماهو ده اللى قولته اعتذرت ورضيتها و بعدين حكتلها سبب انفعالى
> خدى بالك طريقة الاعتذار وصياغته بتتوقف على مكانة الشخص وصلته بيكى !!
> ودى قريبتى مش غريبة فكان لازم يكون فى حوار متبادل بعد كلمة انا اسفة متزعليش



*حنبعدوا أهون :gy0000:

بس مش لازم أغلس الأول

ياشيخة دا إنتى كتبتى 3-4 مشاركات توصفى فيها حجم الخطأ اللى هى غلطته 

هذا تبرير : ماهو إعتذار​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> لا إنتي من الناس يالي مستحيل أعتذر إلهم حتى ولو كنت غلطان



*ليش هيك ؟؟؟
ld:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *هل عندك إستعداد تعتذر عن أخطاؤك حتى لو كانت غير مقصودة أو لو كانت لبشر أصغر منك فى السن ( أبناء) أو أقل منك فى المركز ( مثل أن تكون مديرهم) ؟؟
> 
> أم تعتذر عن أخطاؤك المتعمدة فقط ؟؟
> 
> ...



*



هو سؤال وجيه 

هل من إعتذرت له يقبل إعتذارك ؟؟؟


لكن كان نفسى تحكى لنا موقف إعتذار 

إعتذرت إزاى ؟؟؟ زى سول كدة ؟؟؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ماعنديش أى مشكلة فى الأعتذار طالما عرفت أنى غلطان أو الشخص اللى قدامى أخد منى موقف بسبب شيئ أنا غلطان فيه أو أتفهم غلط ..*
> 
> *وممكن أعتذر لشخص يهمنى أنى ماخسروش حتى لو هو اللى غلطان وحصلت معايا قبل كدة ..*
> 
> ​







R.O.R.O قال:


> *بصى يا ايرو
> انا معنديش مانع انى اعتزر طالما انا غلطانة
> كتير بعتزر لما اننرفز او اضايق حد
> لو غلطت لازم ابدا انا واعتزر ده مبدا ماشية بيه
> ...






المسيح حررني قال:


> لو انا اخطأت في حق حد اكيد هعتذر له بدون اي تاخير






عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأعتذار *​*[FONT=&quot]أنواع ...فيه أعتذار عن عدم الحضور أو التأخير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو عدم الرد على رسالة أو عدم الوفاء بوعد أو عمل مُكلف به[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو تقاعس عن أداء واجب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الثقافة اللى ماشية اليومين دول هى ثقافة التبرير ...دايما أكسكيوزات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودايما فيه أسباب مش بتاعتنا ومش أحنا السبب ..حتى لو بالكذب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيقولوا الأعتذار واجب ...ثم يُردف به عبارة ( عن خطأ غير مقصود )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوة باعتذر للولة اللى أنا مخلفه ...أو للبنت ...عادى جداً ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس طبعا أسلوب وطريقة الأعتذار بتختلف من شخص لآخر ومن مكانة لمكانة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]








حبيب يسوع قال:


> الاعتذار هو الرجوع الى الحق
> وكذلك الاعتذار هو صفة الاقوياء
> الضعيف لا يمكن ان يتعذر لانه يشعر بالنقص
> اعتذر دائما اذا اخطات للكبير والصغير



*طبعا مشاركات تفرح جدا


بس أنا طمعانة فى مواقف 

إحكوا يا جماعة ما تتكسفوش​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*مش متذكرة مواقف بعينها يا ايرو 
**بس لو افتكرت هرجعلك طوالى *​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 ديسمبر 2014)

انا ذاكرتي ضعيفة زي زاكرة السمكة بالظبط فمش فاكر ))


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 ديسمبر 2014)

في البداية احب اوضح نقطة صغيرة 
انا شايف ان فيه فرق بين الاسف والاعتذار 
بعتبر الاسف ذُل
فانا مش عندي استعداد اتأسف لاي شخص ايا كان اكبر مني في المركز والسن او اقل وسواء خطأ متعمد او لا  لكن عندي استعداد كاااامل اني اعتذر لاي شخص حتى وان كان اقل مني في المركز او السن او ان كان خطأي غير مقصود مادام في اعتذاري رجوع المحبة، فالاعتذار ارقى واشمل ..
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2014)

​*ايه الفرق اللى تقصده 
المعنى فى الكلمة انا اسف ؟؟ وﻻ متزعلش ؟؟
اعتقد ان اﻻتنين نفس المعنى 
**الهدف منهم ان اﻻنسان يبقى عارف انه غلط *​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2014)

بعتذر كتيير لاى حد بحس ان ضايقته بس ما بالك لو اخطأت فى حقه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مش متذكرة مواقف بعينها يا ايرو
> **بس لو افتكرت هرجعلك طوالى *​



*إوعى تنسى :flowers:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> انا ذاكرتي ضعيفة زي زاكرة السمكة بالظبط فمش فاكر ))



*ذاكرة سمكة ؟؟؟

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> في البداية احب اوضح نقطة صغيرة
> انا شايف ان فيه فرق بين الاسف والاعتذار
> بعتبر الاسف ذُل
> فانا مش عندي استعداد اتأسف لاي شخص ايا كان اكبر مني في المركز والسن او اقل وسواء خطأ متعمد او لا  لكن عندي استعداد كاااامل اني اعتذر لاي شخص حتى وان كان اقل مني في المركز او السن او ان كان خطأي غير مقصود مادام في اعتذاري رجوع المحبة، فالاعتذار ارقى واشمل ..
> ​



*عايزة توضيح لو سمحت :flowers:​*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ذاكرة سمكة ؟؟؟
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> ​*


يعني مش بفتكر اي شيء .,,,, حتي انا اسمي مش فاكره  :yaka::yaka:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> يعني مش بفتكر اي شيء .,,,, حتي انا اسمي مش فاكره  :yaka::yaka:



*يعنى جيت فى الاعتذار و كل حاجة إتنسيت حتى إسمك 
 :scenic:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> بعتذر كتيير لاى حد بحس ان ضايقته بس ما بالك لو اخطأت فى حقه



*يعنى الاعتذار سهل بالنسبة لك ؟؟؟​*


----------



## thunderbolt (2 يناير 2015)

موضوعك جميل يا إيريني  
وبالنسبة لي نعم اعتذر لو أخطأت في حق احد 
وهذا الشيء حصل هنا بالمنتدى هناك بعض تبادلت الشتائم معهم لفترة قصيرة 
وبعدها هم اعتذروا وانا اعتذرت لهم 
وان شاء الله ما راح يكون في عنف او جفاء بكلامي مرة اخرى مع احد هنا بالمنتدى 
الاعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة  
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يناير 2015)

thunderbolt قال:


> موضوعك جميل يا إيريني
> وبالنسبة لي نعم اعتذر لو أخطأت في حق احد
> وهذا الشيء حصل هنا بالمنتدى هناك بعض تبادلت الشتائم معهم لفترة قصيرة
> وبعدها هم اعتذروا وانا اعتذرت لهم
> ...



*

أولا لازم أرحب بيكى فى المنتدى 

مرحبتين 

ثانيا : بصدق لا أعرف ماذا حدث 

ثالثا : رأيت إعتذارك العلنى فى قسم الشكاوى 

بصراحة شديدة : إحترمتك من غير ما أعرفك 

فأنتى أخطأتى فى حق شخص علنا ثم إعتذرتى علنا 

هذا تصرف : يجب عليَّ إحترامك عليه 

الاعتذار شيم الأحرار:love45:


​*


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> الاعتذار شيم الأحرار:love45:
> ​*




أصبتي الهدف

بصراحة -  اروع ما قرأت

لك مني تحية خاصة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يناير 2015)

paul iraqe قال:


> أصبتي الهدف
> 
> بصراحة -  اروع ما قرأت
> 
> لك مني تحية خاصة وشكرا جزيلا



*هو أصل المثل بصراحة : الاعتذار شيم الكبار 

و لكنى أرى فيه أكثر من ذلك​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2015)

*بصي انا بكره كلمة "انا اسفة"
ومش عارفه ليه !
مع اني بزعل جداا من نفسي اما بحس اني زعلت حد او غلطت في حقه
وصدقيني بفضل ائنب في نفسي كتير ومابيجليش نوم غير اما اصالحه
بس اصالحه ازاي بقا ؟
بصي ممكن اصالحه بشتي الطرق
انكشه مثلا
ارخم عليه مثلا
اعمل اي حاجه بس مقولش كلمة انا اسفة
مش عارفه ليه بستتقلها بس ممكن اقول سووري**







يعني مثلا من اسبوع كده
قامت خناقه بيني وبين اخويا اصغر مني
كنت متنرفزة ومتعصبة وطلعت غلبي كله فيه
بس بعدها بشوية وبعد ماهديت
روحتله قولتله ماتزعلش ياواد
ولو عايز تزعل اتفلق
**



*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصي انا بكره كلمة "انا اسفة"
> ومش عارفه ليه !
> مع اني بزعل جداا من نفسي اما بحس اني زعلت حد او غلطت في حقه
> وصدقيني بفضل ائنب في نفسي كتير ومابيجليش نوم غير اما اصالحه
> ...




:new6::new6::new6:​
*
يمكن عشان سورى بلغة تانية فسهل تقوليها ؟؟

بس المهم إنك فى الاخر بتعتذرى 

ديه حاجة كويسة 

و الأجمل إنك إعترفتى إن الاعتذار صعب مش سهل​*


----------

